# Format HFS+ sur disque ethernet mini LaCie ?



## Dan82 (19 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un disque dur Ethernet LaCie mini connecté en réseau à mon G5 mais les seuls formats proposés dans l'interface d'administration via le navigateur sont FAT32 et EXT3.

Pourtant, les infos constructeurs disent que ce disque accepte les écritures au format HFS+ mais la doc n'est pas très claire sur le sujet.

Je suppose qu'il est possible de formater ce disque en HFS+ si je le connecte en USB mais sera t-il ensuite utilisable en mode réseau à ce format ? ; je pense que non mais si quelqu'un peut m'apporter ses lumières sur le sujet, je suis preneur.

Dan


----------



## Jean-Miche (20 Février 2006)

Dan82 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,  J'ai un disque dur Ethernet LaCie mini connecté en réseau à mon G5 mais les seuls formats proposés dans l'interface d'administration via le navigateur sont FAT32 et EXT3.
> Pourtant, les infos constructeurs disent que ce disque accepte les écritures au format HFS+ mais la doc n'est pas très claire sur le sujet. Je suppose qu'il est possible de formater ce disque en HFS+ si je le connecte en USB mais sera t-il ensuite utilisable en mode réseau à ce format ? ; je pense que non mais si quelqu'un peut m'apporter ses lumières sur le sujet, je suis preneur. Dan



Pourtant dans le manuel d'utilisation de LaCie Ethernet Disk Mini page 41 tu as les systèmes de fichiers pris en charge sur le réseau (ethernet) avec les protocoles de réseau utilisés et en USB.
En complément je te laisse le lien du support qu'il faut impérativement regardé en complèment :

http://www.lacie.com/fr/support/faq/index.htm

où tu trouveras en anglais :

Why should I reformat my Ethernet Disk mini in Extend 3?

With an Ethernet Disk mini reformatted in Extend 3, you will be able to store files with a size of over 2GB.

*Caution: When your drive is reformatted in Extend 3, it can no longer be used via USB.*


*Warning about formatting:
LaCie Ethernet Disk mini is pre-formatted as FAT 32 volume and can be used across multiple platforms (for example, Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Mac OS X).

It is not recommended to reformat the LaCie Ethernet Disk mini in NTFS as it will invalidate write access to the drive, and it will be impossible to store files on.*


----------



## Dan82 (20 Février 2006)

> Pourtant dans le manuel d'utilisation de LaCie Ethernet Disk Mini page 41 tu as les systèmes de fichiers pris en charge sur le réseau (ethernet) avec les protocoles de réseau utilisés et en USB.



Dans la version française du manuel fourni avec le disque, la page 41 est une page du glossaire sans info sur le formatage.

La partie sur le formatage est page 28 (menu disque) et dit ceci :

6.5.1. Reformatage du disque
Un clic sur le bouton Format (formater) permet dafficher la fenêtre
Format a disk (formater un disque), qui émet un avertissement
concernant le processus de formatage. Lisez lavertissement avant de
continuer. Cliquez sur le bouton Format pour continuer, ou sur le
bouton Close this window (fermer cette fenêtre) pour quitter le
processus.

Afin de reformater le lecteur LaCie Ethernet Disk mini en un système de
fichiers autre que FAT 32, vous devrez employer un utilitaire de disque
; les utilisateurs Windows peuvent employer la Gestion de disques, les
utilisateurs Mac OS 9.x le logiciel Silverlining de la LaCie, les
utilisateurs Mac OS 10.x lUtilitaire de disque dApple et les
utilisateurs Linux loutil de ligne de commande mkfs.ext3.

(Premier problème : l'Utilitaire de disque Apple ne voit pas le disque réseau.)

Important : Le lecteur LaCie Ethernet Disk mini est préformaté avec le système de fichiers FAT 32, et ce processus permet uniquement de reformater le lecteur en tant que volume FAT 32. Le lecteur LaCie Ethernet Disk mini peut également prendre en charge dautres systèmes
de fichiers, mais avec des limitations importantes lors de
laccès via un réseau.
 Windows NTFS - Le lecteur sera uniquement disponible en mode
de lecture.
 Mac HFS/HFS+ - Le lecteur sera uniquement disponible en mode
de lecture.
 Linux Ext 2/3 - Le lecteur sera disponible en modes lecture et
écriture.

(Deuxième problème : ils ont l'air de dire que même si on le formate en HFS+, il ne sera accessible qu'en lecture !!!)

Bref, c'est pas très clair.


----------



## Jean-Miche (21 Février 2006)

Dan82 a dit:
			
		

> Dans la version française du manuel fourni avec le disque, la page 41 est une page du glossaire sans info sur le formatage.



Tu trouveras en pièce jointe le tableau très clair concernant Ethernet et USB  qui est dans le manuel d'utilisation  en français de LaCie Ethernet Disk Mini page 41.

Voilà d'ailleurs la fiche produit du mini Disk Ethernet tirée du site de LaCie :

http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?pid=10594

où tout en bas de la page tu pourras télécharger le manuel d'utilisation en .pdf

Tu y trouveras de la page 43 à à la page 46 réponses à différentes questions et ce de façon très précise.


----------



## Dan82 (21 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

Merci pour le lien vers un manuel plus récent que le mien.

Par contre, j'ai eu beau parcourir leur FAQ et leur site, je n'en sait toujours pas plus sur le formatage HFS+ via le réseau.

Qui plus est, les recherches faites sur Google avec les mots clés ethernet, lacie, hfs+ remontent un paquet d'avis très négatifs sur le produit avec le format HFS+.

Je crois qu'il va finir connecté en USB.

Cordialement,

Dan


----------



## Dan82 (22 Février 2006)

J'ai envoyé un mail au support technique LaCie pour leur demander comment formater le disque en HFS+ via le réseau.

Réponse laconique : Le format HFS+ n'est pas géré en réseau par L'ed Mini:hein:

Là franchement, je trouve que c'est limite tromperie sur la marchandise.


----------



## Jean-Miche (22 Février 2006)

Dan82 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envoyé un mail au support technique LaCie pour leur demander comment formater le disque en HFS+ via le réseau.
> Réponse laconique : Le format HFS+ n'est pas géré en réseau par L'ed Mini:hein:
> Là franchement, je trouve que c'est limite tromperie sur la marchandise.



C'est clairement indiqué sur le tableau que j'ai mis en pièce jointe pour Ethernet.

Et sur les éléments que je t'ai donnés issus du support :

Warning about formatting:
LaCie Ethernet Disk mini is pre-formatted as FAT 32 volume and can be used across multiple platforms (for example, Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Mac OS X).

Mais tu sais FAT 32 est commun à Ethernet et USB, et aux mac et aux PC. Ce que préconise LaCie c'est de compresser les fichiers car il y a des limites aux fichiers: 4 Go.

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait tromperie comme tu le dis. C'est de l'informatique et tout ceci est lié aux protocoles de réseau utilisés combinés aux types de formats utilisés.

Mais ton vendeur de disque aurait du te mettre en garde, s'il connaissait ces subtilités...


----------



## Dan82 (22 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

A partir du moment où le disque est annoncé compatible Mac OS X sur le site du constructeur, on est en droit d'attendre qu'il gère HFS+ (ça me paraissait être une évidence, comme quoi ...); la limite de taille n'est pas un obstacle pour moi, par contre, les noms de fichiers, les autorisations, ... sont un problème.

Accessoirement, Silverkeeper ne fonctionne pas, il plante systématiquement dès que je clique pour lancer la sauvegarde (c'est la goutte d'eau qui met le feu aux poudres  )

Pour ce qui est de la connaissance par les vendeurs de ce qu'ils vendent, on touche à la métaphysique :mouais: .

Je crois que ce disque va finir sur eBay et que je vais chercher quelque chose de plus fiable.


----------



## Jean-Miche (23 Février 2006)

Dan82 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, par contre, les noms de fichiers, les autorisations, ... sont un problème.
> Accessoirement, Silverkeeper ne fonctionne pas, il plante systématiquement dès que je clique pour lancer la sauvegarde (c'est la goutte d'eau qui met le feu aux poudres  )



Je ne sais pas si tu as vu celà :

http://www.lacie.com/fr/support/support_manifest.htm?pid=10594

Il y a une mise à jour à faire qui date de décembre 2005.

et pour Silverkeeper tu as peut être une version qui date comme ta doc. Voilà un lien pour le télécharger:

http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?pid=10097

Pour les noms de fichiers, les autorisations, ... tu pourrais expliquer.


----------



## Dan82 (23 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai bien la dernière version de SilverKeeper installée et réinstallée x fois.
Voila le rapport d'erreur généré au plantage :
--------------------------------------------------
Date/Time:      2006-02-23 20:06:51.774 +0100
OS Version:     10.4.5 (Build 8H14)
Report Version: 4

Command: SilverKeeper
Path:    /Applications/SilverKeeper 1.1.4/SilverKeeper/Contents/MacOSClassic/SilverKeeper
Parent:  WindowServer [107]

Version: 1.1.4 (1.0)
--------------------------------------------------

Je considère que j'ai perdu assez de temps avec cette merde  .

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Jean-Miche (23 Février 2006)

Dan82 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, J'ai bien la dernière version de SilverKeeper installée et réinstallée x fois. Voila le rapport d'erreur généré au plantage :
> --------------------------------------------------
> Date/Time:      2006-02-23 20:06:51.774 +0100
> OS Version:     10.4.5 (Build 8H14)
> ...



LaCie est très fiable. Mais un disque réseau quelque soit le fabricant aura les mêmes caractéristiques que celui de LaCie. 

Pour Silverkeeper, tu dois avoir la version pour OS 9.2.2 et non pour OS X avec ton" MacOSClassic" dans le message d'erreur...à ce que je comprends. Si tu réinstallles une version qui est pour OS 9 alors que tu as OS X, celà risque de ne pas marcher. 
Tu aurais intérêt à télécharger la version sur ce lien en t'enregistrant comme demandé:

http://www.lacie.com/silverkeeper/


----------



## Dan82 (23 Février 2006)

> Pour Silverkeeper, tu dois avoir la version pour OS 9.2.2 et non pour OS X avec ton" MacOSClassic" dans le message d'erreur...à ce que je comprends. Si tu réinstallles une version qui est pour OS 9 alors que tu as OS X, celà risque de ne pas marcher.



J'ai bien la version Mac OS X récupérée sur le site.

Le chemin d'accès décrit dans le message d'erreur n'apparait que lorque je descend dans l'arborescence avec le terminal.

Dans le finder, /Applications/SilverKeeper 1.1.4/SilverKeeper est l'exécutable alors que dans le terminal, c'est un répertoire  .


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Février 2006)

Dan82 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien la version Mac OS X récupérée sur le site.
> Le chemin d'accès décrit dans le message d'erreur n'apparait que lorque je descend dans l'arborescence avec le terminal.
> Dans le finder, /Applications/SilverKeeper 1.1.4/SilverKeeper est l'exécutable alors que dans le terminal, c'est un répertoire  .



Il est spécifié dans SilverKeeper 1.1.4 que "Pour pouvoir utiliser SilverKeeper, vous devez disposer d'un disque de sauvegarde - *SCSI, ATA, FireWire ou USB* - connecté à votre ordinateur " 

Il n'est pas question du tout d'ethernet. Donc il y a toutes les chances que ce soit la raison du non fonctionnement de SilverKeeper qui marche uniquement pour les ports  SCSI, ATA, FireWire ou USB.


Mais tu n'es pas obligé d'utiliser un logiciel de sauvegarde. Il suffit de faire des copies sur ton disque réseau branché en ethernet et formaté en FAT 32.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2006)

Dan82 a dit:
			
		

> Dans le finder, /Applications/SilverKeeper 1.1.4/SilverKeeper est l'exécutable alors que dans le terminal, c'est un répertoire  .


Rien de plus normal, toute application est un paquet qui contient le code executable et les ressource, le finder te montre qu'une icone pour le coté pratique. Maintenant sélectionne l'appli et fait controil-click dessus -> afficher le contenu du paquet, tu verras la même chose que dans le terminal.


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Février 2006)

Dan82 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien la dernière version de SilverKeeper installée



Je te conseille l'achat de SVMMac de Mars qui fait des tests et un comparatif de 8 logiciels de sauvegarde. Il y a des logiciels qui font de la sauvegarde en réseau et d'autres pas. 

A partir de ce comparatif, il suffira que tu testes des versions d'évaluation en allant sur les sites des éditeurs des logiciels de sauvegarde pour réseau. Et après ces évaluations, tu prendras ta décision pour le logiciel qui te convient.


----------



## Jean-Miche (2 Mars 2006)

Dan82 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien la dernière version de SilverKeeper installée



Voilà le sommaire de SVMMac de mars où tu trouveras page 72
le comparatif  de huit logiciels de sauvegarde :

http://svmmac.vnunet.fr/sommaire


----------



## bobby001 (4 Mars 2006)

Au sujet des systèmes de fichiers :

En ethernet tu t'en fous car c'est Samba qui gère les systèmes de fichiers et pas le système 

(exemple : quand tu accèdes par le réseau à un partage d'un disque NTFS tu peux quand même écrire dessus car c'est samba qui gère l'écriture)

Par l'USB c'est la merde : pas de système de fichier compatible qui gère des fichiers de plus de 4 Gb donc si tu utilises des fichiers plus gros il faut formater avec un format de fichier de ton système principal.

Donc en USB 2.0 tu formates en HFS+ (si le samba interne aux boitiers le gère) et donc tu n'auras pas de problème avec la limite de taille. Par contre pour tes PC sous linux ou Windows tu ne pourras utiliser que l'ethernet pour y accéder. C'est perso ce que je ferais quand je trouverais un boitier Ethernet pas trop cher.


----------

